# Explodey the Doe



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 24, 2008)

One of my friends showed me this, Thought it was hilarious.

*Warning: This video contains graphic content which may not be suitable for younger or sensitive eyes.*

http://extremefirevideos.ning.com/video/explodey-the-doe


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 24, 2008)

That was funny.........?   :unsure:


----------



## silver (Dec 24, 2008)

:sad: poor poor deer


----------



## Scout (Dec 24, 2008)

dont knwo about funny, but quite good control of the car. Well done, alot of people would have messed that up, if ya get what i mean, no pun


----------



## Sasha (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't find that funny at all. Thanks for the warning, by the way, I had my three year old cousin sitting on my lap while I was watching that.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2008)

Warning added.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Scout said:


> dont knwo about funny, but quite good control of the car. Well done, alot of people would have messed that up, if ya get what i mean, no pun



Agreed 100% (Both on not funny AND nice control)


----------



## marineman (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess I'll go against the grain and say I laughed. Only sad part is nobody gets the meat.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, Full of PETA Activists or something?

Its funny, Your all acting as if it was a Person running across the road or something. 

As for the warning, its not needed, Its a humorous video but if you have all gotten so uppity over it then whatever.


----------



## Scout (Dec 25, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I had my three year old cousin sitting on my lap while I was watching that.



And you posted the video on what date to top it. 

I have no problem with the video but the warning is warrented.

But we all have differing standards of humour, ever seen the joke about why did the chicken cross the road? the one where he wanted to see the porsche doing 220km/h?? i laughed at that. Have even laughed at a deer in the back seat of a car after going through the windscreen. Mainly becuase there has always been a joek attached. Now i'm going to stop sounding like a stuck up PITA.

lol


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 25, 2008)

Seeing a poor animal get splattered all over a car is not my sense of funny......


----------



## el Murpharino (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never spattered a deer like that...


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 25, 2008)

el Murpharino said:


> I've never spattered a deer like that...



Either your truck wasnt big enough or you weren't driving fast enough then xD


----------



## berkeman (Dec 25, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> One of my friends showed me this, Thought it was hilarious.
> 
> *Warning: This video contains graphic content which may not be suitable for younger or sensitive eyes.*
> 
> http://extremefirevideos.ning.com/video/explodey-the-doe



Pretty unskilled driver, IMO.  Hit the deer doing 55 instead of 25.  Plenty of time to brake hard and safe on the dry road.  Bet the driver didn't do so well in the review of the video with his supervisor.  That's a lot of extra damage to the rig due to his not watching the road and reacting.

The deer would have died either way, probably.  I do NOT believe the driver should have swerved to avoid the deer; that would have been very dangerous for the crew.  But hard straight-line braking would have reduced the rig damage significantly.

Some people have no business driving on country roads, IMO.  Inluding those that swerve to miss deer and get people killed...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2008)

berkeman said:


> Pretty unskilled driver, IMO.  Hit the deer doing 55 instead of 25.  Plenty of time to brake hard and safe on the dry road.  Bet the driver didn't do so well in the review of the video with his supervisor.  That's a lot of extra damage to the rig due to his not watching the road and reacting.
> 
> The deer would have died either way, probably.  I do NOT believe the driver should have swerved to avoid the deer; that would have been very dangerous for the crew.  But hard straight-line braking would have reduced the rig damage significantly.
> 
> Some people have no business driving on country roads, IMO.  Inluding those that swerve to miss deer and get people killed...



Umm...where did you determine what speed the driver was going?  Given that this was a LEO responding to a call code, I'm willing to be that he was doing a bit over 55 but I don't know.  Also, considering that the deer hit the push bumper, we don't know how much damage the vehicle sustained.  Did anyone see any obvoius body damage, because I didn't.


----------



## marineman (Dec 26, 2008)

I've lived in the country my whole life, I've driven semi for several years now and worked directly with the operations manager of the local ambulance service. And you are the first person I've ever heard in my entire life that says hitting the brakes is a good choice. 99.9% of the time you will double the damage to your vehicle by hitting the brakes, if you mash the throttle you will cut your damage in half. Please do explain your line of logic but without supporting evidence I'll stick with what I know works.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2008)

marineman said:


> I've lived in the country my whole life, I've driven semi for several years now and worked directly with the operations manager of the local ambulance service. And you are the first person I've ever heard in my entire life that says hitting the brakes is a good choice. 99.9% of the time you will double the damage to your vehicle by hitting the brakes, if you mash the throttle you will cut your damage in half. Please do explain your line of logic but without supporting evidence I'll stick with what I know works.



Didn't the Mytbusters do something along those lines with a moose instead?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]08AuqWIRo9s[/YOUTUBE]

And I deliver


----------



## berkeman (Dec 26, 2008)

marineman said:


> I've lived in the country my whole life, I've driven semi for several years now and worked directly with the operations manager of the local ambulance service. And you are the first person I've ever heard in my entire life that says hitting the brakes is a good choice. 99.9% of the time you will double the damage to your vehicle by hitting the brakes, if you mash the throttle you will cut your damage in half. Please do explain your line of logic but without supporting evidence I'll stick with what I know works.



I agree with the Mythbusters angle on your statement.  By hitting the brakes hard (straight-line, dry road, nobody on your rear bumper), you reduce the final impact speed.  The lower the final impact speed, the lower the impulse from the impact, and so the lower the plastic deformation (damage). 

And yes, in my regular day job I'm a scientist.

But the caveats are important.  You don't want to get yourself into a worse accident by swerving, or hitting the brakes hard with a tailgater on you.  Just lower the force of the straight-line impact as much as you can do safely.  And if you're paying attention, you might even be able to slow enough for goof-ball to bound away with no damage to you or your vehicle.


----------



## marineman (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't disagree with lower speed means less force which would typically mean less damage however the height of a moose vs. deer comes in to play here as well. Look at what happens to the car when you hit the hooks, nose dives down, when you mash the throttle nose comes up. Your best option would be braking before and getting your speed as low as possible then hitting the throttle just before impact to raise the bumper back up. As was proven this isn't effective against a moose unless you have a vehicle tall enough to get it with the bumper. Most ambulances (I assume that's what we're talking about) are high enough that the few extra inches of hood height could mean the difference between a deer rolling up onto the hood vs going underneath. That's the thought behind me stance on it which is not touched on either way in the mythbusters test. I was pretty sure before watching that, if you hit a moose you're screwed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 27, 2008)

The difference between an ambulance and the vehicle in this video is that most ambulances don't have a push bumper on the front, which is what the deer actually hit, and which is why the vehicle in the video didn't sustain visible damage to it's front end.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2008)

our ambs do for this very reason.


----------



## csly27 (Dec 29, 2008)

I found the humor in it


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

I feel sorry for the person who had to wash up that mess.


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is a link to the chicken threw a porches window. 

http://www.peterdehaas.net/2005/08/chicken_in_the_.html

Here is a pic of an er24 ambo with a bird issue.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 29, 2008)

Medic said:


> Here is a link to the chicken threw a porches window.
> 
> http://www.peterdehaas.net/2005/08/chicken_in_the_.html
> 
> Here is a pic of an er24 ambo with a bird issue.



I have had to clean a really large crow out of my amb's grill before.  I had just scrubbed down the ambulance for a parade and must've hit it on my way to the parade.  Needless to say I didn't know about it until *AFTER* the parade :sad:

I received a special call sign after that.
"Base to Ambulance 1"
"Ambulance 1"
"Whose on board today"
"3512 & 3513"
"10-4, copy medic 3512 and 'Nevermore'"

My argument that my incident involved a crow and not a raven never held water, was always met with "Same family argument" :glare:


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

I wont lie hitting a cow and not konwing about it is an accomplishment. 10 points lol.


----------



## Scout (Dec 29, 2008)

vs.






Bit of a difference medic


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

Quite a big one. ones about 500kg and other is 3kgs. 

I dont know how you miss hittin a cow, no offence Stephenrb81.

Must have been a bit of a shock.


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> My argument that my incident involved a *crow *and not a raven never held water, was always met with "Same family argument" :glare:



Miss read that, (Had something in my eye). I need glasses or go back to school, or both my bad.:blush:

Its a honest mistake.


----------



## Scout (Dec 29, 2008)

did my pics not help 


o best lol of the day thanks, i needed it


----------



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

The pics opend my eyes to my mistake, thanks. I tend to do this stuff from time to time


----------



## mace85 (Jan 10, 2009)

This one was quite amusing...

http://extremefirevideos.ning.com/video/lawnmower-dui-taser-arrest


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 15, 2009)

how many miles would you have to drive to "drive off" the points you get on the road safety computer, if you mashed the brakes on something like that. 25 points per second of high tone here. 1 point removed per 7 miles driven without tones. i would have done the same thing this LEO did.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 15, 2009)

Deer are funny animals.  Try to put yourself in their place.  When they see cars come of out nowhere is cares the s*** out of them.  When you get out of the car and they see you its like you appeared from thin air.  They are just trying to eat food, since we are encroaching on their habitat everyday.


----------

